# Liquid Soap Recipe



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I made Barb's liquid soap about 6 weeks ago. I realize it gets better with age but we've started using it anyway. I'm finding that it's too drying for me. If I let it age as suggested, will it become less drying? 

Another thought is to up the amount of olive oil and decrease the coconut oil. How do I know how much I can do with either ingredient to a) get a soap with enough bubbles to use in a foamer, b) get a soap that's less drying to my skin and c) or should I add a third oil/fat that will be more moisturizing? 

I did a second batch that I changed to be 28 oz coconut oil and 20 oz olive oil about 3 weeks ago. I don't really know the result of that one but from just a quick try, I think that will be too drying as well.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Did you neutralize it? did you test the PH level in it ? and yes it mellows with age which is why I age them... yes you can use less coconut, just put it thru a calculator when changing oils.. the calculators are made for liquid soap or bar soap...
It will bubble even if changed in a foamer bottle, but sometimes the bubbles will be different..
YOu can superfat it after the cook and all the rest of the stuff, you can add glycerin that will help with the drying effect... 
Barb


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Barb. Yes, I neutralized it but didn't test the ph. I don't have a ph meter.

Can I superfat after everything is done - neutralized, diluted, everything? If so, how do I do that? Can I just dump my soap in a pot, add a moisturizing oil, and stick blend? Does it need to be cooked again? What can I add besides glycerin for moisture and how much?

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Any liquid oils can be added after all is done.. use caution and add just a little at a time and test
Just add it and stir in with spoon really well, it takes additives better if warmed a little.. 
Barb


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a pot of soap that was neutralized. It is about a month old, maybe a little more. It is brown and smells funny. Smells kind of like raw bar soap I guess. It is a medium thickness. Is this normal? Will the smell go away after curing or adding fragrance? Will is stay brown or did I do something wrong?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

It will stay brown, adding goat milk does this to it and yes the smell mellows out after aging some.. 
Barb


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Whewwww, I thought I'd ruined it. And it took soooo long to make on the woodstove...and now it's too hot for a fire to try again. I was having visions of setting up a bonfire and kettle outside.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

I make enough for two years on the woodstove,,stay way ahead that way and it ages wonderfully and is great to use... love using the stove..


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

So I added 1 oz of olive oil to 32 oz of my LS. I warmed my soap first, added the oil, and then stirred and stirred and stirred. Then I stick blended for good measure. It seemed to be well incorporated. But, after a couple of days it's separated really badly, much more than just the one ounce of oil. On the left is a picture of half of the batch of original soap, on the right is the extra oil. I tried shaking it up and that didn't really do anything other than what happens with a salad dressing - mixed for awhile and then separates. Can I do anything to fix this?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

You added to much oil to your soap percentage wise,, add more soap...
Barb


----------

